# Lanparty einrichten bei Windows 7



## TheReject (4. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

Ich möchte gerne Serious Sam 2 mit Freunden spielen. Sozusagen eine Lanparty ohne Internetzugriff.
Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich es bei Windows 7 einrichten kann so das beide PC's verbunden werden. Hättet Ihr eine Anleitung für mich?
Komme einfach nicht weiter =(


----------



## PhoenixDH (4. März 2010)

Du nimmst dir einen Switch/Hub/Router mit entsprechend vielen Ports, verbindest alle Rechner physisch oder per WLAN mit dem Gerät und gibts allen Rechnern eine IP aus dem gleichen Netz, z.B. 192.168.1.2 / 192.168.1.3 / 192.168.1.X oder am besten nimmste ein Gerät mit DHCP, dann geschieht das automatisch, und schon haben alle eine Verbindung miteinander und ihr könnt spielen.

Das ist völlig BS unabhängig.


----------



## TheReject (4. März 2010)

Danke dir, bräuchte aber echt eine Anleitung... Schritt für Schritt =( Weiß ja noch nichtmal bei Windows 7 wo ich alles finde. Bei XP ist es ja anders!


----------



## Sven4972 (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal hier nach, da ist es gut beschrieben:

http://www.netzwerktotal.de/netzwerkwindows7.htm


LG Sven


----------



## thekiller (10. März 2010)

TheReject hat gesagt.:


> ... Weiß ja noch nichtmal bei Windows 7 wo ich alles finde. Bei XP ist es ja anders!



Ähm vielleicht solltest du dich dann erstmal mit dem Betriebssystem vertraut machen. Obwohl dass ja so schwer nun auch wieder nicht zu finden ist bei Windows 7...


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (10. März 2010)

Hi,


bin noch glücklicher XP Benutzer ( habe aber eine Win 7 P Lizenz hier ), aber ich kann es mir nicht so schwer vorstellen....

Es reicht doch wenn man in der selben Arbeitsgruppe (  selbst das ist nicht zwingend notwendig ) ist und im gleichen Subnetz:
sprich 192.168.178.0/24
Client 1 192.168.178.1 255.255.255.0
Client 2 192.168.178.2
Client 3 192.168.178.3


Die Einstellungen um den Netzwerkstandort stellen doch nur Sicherheitseinstellungen dar oder?
Also -> Heim/Homenetzwerk.

Und bedenke, dass deine Firewall am besten komplett aus ( der der den Spieleserver erstellt) ist, da du ja die anderen Teilnehmer kennst.
Sobald du aber unter Fremden bist oder Zugang zum Internet hast, aktiviere deine Firewall UMGEHEND 



bo


----------

